# Wow WELT Latenz Probleme



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffis. 

Nachdem ich mittlerweile leicht am verzweifeln bin, wende ich mich nun an euch und hoffe auf Hilfe.
Der Plot: 

Ich habe vor ein paar Monate mit WoW aufgrund meiner Matura (oder Abitur für die Deutschen) aufgehört. Am Mittwoch war es dann soweit, die Matura war geschafft und ich hab mir gedacht: "Hey, warum nicht wieder mal WoW antesten?"
Gesagt, getan. 
Anfangs ging alles relativ normal. Doch dann begannen die Probleme:
Folgendes Problem verdirbt mir hochgradig den Spielspaß:

Ich logge ein, alles läuft. 
Wenn ich eine Instanz, ein BG oder sowas betrete kommen nach ca. 1-3 Minuten die Probleme. Ich kann zwar im Chat mitlesen und schreiben, herumlaufen und so weiter, aber mein Charakter castet nichts und tut nichts mehr, außer steuerbar zu sein. (Er bewegt sich also)

Die FPS sind bei mir ca zwischen 50-80, also total in Ordnung. Wenn dieses Problem auftritt, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten: Die Latenz ist auf 0. Oder die WELT Latenz & zwar NUR die Welt Latenz ist extrem erhöht, von 500 bis zu 16.000 ! 
Das Problem erscheint sehr unregelmäßig, am häufigsten jedoch wie gesagt bei instanzierten Gebieten. Aber auch beim Questen kommt das hin und wieder.

Interessanterweise ist nach einem Relogg in der Instanz alles wieder gut, zumindest für 10-20 Sekunden!
In der freien Welt behebt der Relogg das Problem für eine gewisse Zeit, hier sind die Probleme allerdings nicht so groß bzw. treten nicht so häufig auf. 

Bevor jetzt jemand Tipps gibt, hier eine Liste von Dingen, die ich bereits getan habe, um das Problem zu lösen:


Grafikkarten Treiber Update
Windows Update
Repair Exe (Mittlerweile 3x)
Direkt X 11 auf 9 umgestellt
Addons deaktiviert, deinstalliert etc.
Cache, WTF & so weiter gelöscht
Internet Speed Check gemacht - Alles im Grünen Bereich
Wow deinstalliert und neuinstalliert
Google durchforstet und alle Tipps durchgeführt
Als Administrator gestartet
An meinem PC an sich kann das Problem kaum liegen, Wow funktioniert ja, es ist nur die Verbindung...

Mein Problem dürfte auch ziemlich einzigartig sein, die Symptome (NUR die Weltlatenz geht hoch) hab ich bisher in keinem anderen Forum oder per Google gefunden. 


Ich hoffe, jemand von euch hat vl eine Lösung parat. Da der Router allerdings ein Stockwerk unter mir ist, kann ich kein Netzwerkkabel anschließen, aber hat ja bis jetzt immer so funktioniert.
Dazusagen muss ich auch noch, dass vor ein paar Monaten alles geklappt hat! Selbes Internet, selber PC, alles gleichgeblieben, bloß die Laggs sind neu...

MFG Phisch


EDIT: Habe eben Wow Repair, WTF & Cache gelöscht sowie als Administrator gestartet und Addons deaktiviert: Jetzt geht nach dem Spielstart überhaupt nichts mehr. 1500 Standort Latenz sowie 4500 Welt Latenz...Bei 50 FPS.

EDIT 2: Jetzt macht sich das Spiel einfach zu, nachdem ich eine Minute ca. eingeloggt bin -.-


----------



## Virikas (17. Juni 2013)

An der Welt Latenz kannst du auf Clientseite nichts ändern. Vereinfacht gesagt beschreibt die die Verzögerung zwischen "Server hat Befehl empfangen" und "Client bekommt Reaktion auf Befehl".
Das Prob kannst du clientseitig also nicht beheben. Persönlich kenne ich das nur bei sehr vollen Servern, dass es da mal hakt. Bei uns dauert beispielsweise nen Cast im Schrein oder in SW gern mal 3-4s, weil da einfach zu viel los ist.


----------



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> An der Welt Latenz kannst du auf Clientseite nichts ändern. Vereinfacht gesagt beschreibt die die Verzögerung zwischen "Server hat Befehl empfangen" und "Client bekommt Reaktion auf Befehl".
> Das Prob kannst du clientseitig also nicht beheben. Persönlich kenne ich das nur bei sehr vollen Servern, dass es da mal hakt. Bei uns dauert beispielsweise nen Cast im Schrein oder in SW gern mal 3-4s, weil da einfach zu viel los ist.



Ich spiele auf Malfurion, hier ist nicht mehr viel los. Weder in SW, noch in der Instanz


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juni 2013)

Es kann auch manchmal an "irgendeinem" Windows-Update liegen... bei mir hatte mal eines die Kommunikation zwischen WoW und Firewall deaktiviert. 

p.s. ist nicht viel was ich dazu beitragen kann, aber vielleicht hilft ja das?!

mfg


----------



## Darkvibez81 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte das auch mal. mein Lösungsweg war schlicht und einfach: Routerresett.

Also hab ich den Router 5 mins vom Netz gelassen un danach ging alles bestens. Ob es dir auch hilft weissich nit aber versuch es einfach mal =)


----------



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Darkvibez81 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch mal. mein Lösungsweg war schlicht und einfach: Routerresett.
> 
> Also hab ich den Router 5 mins vom Netz gelassen un danach ging alles bestens. Ob es dir auch hilft weissich nit aber versuch es einfach mal =)



Danke für den Tipp, werd ich direkt mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Gromack (17. Juni 2013)

Hi - ich hatte das Problem auch aber schon lange her.

Probier mal die Grafikeinstellung umzustellen von DirektX 11
auf DirektX 10. Danach hatte ich keine Problme mehr.

Gruss Gromack


----------



## Niaoo (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem. Sobald ich einem Raid beigetreten war, konnte ich zwar noch Laufen und chat lesen, aber casten etc. war nicht mehr möglich.

Bei mir war das Problem, das ich eine ext. HDD und meinen W-Lan Stick auf dem gleichen Port über USB angeschlossen hatte (kann in meiner Tastatur USB Geräte anschließen). Da beide über den USB Port mit Strom versorgt werden, bekam der W-Lan Stick nicht genug Strom. Warum es allerdings dann das Problem nur in einem Raid gab, kann ich nicht sagen.

Seit ich das geändert habe keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal das Problem. Sobald ich einem Raid beigetreten war, konnte ich zwar noch Laufen und chat lesen, aber casten etc. war nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> Bei mir war das Problem, das ich eine ext. HDD und meinen W-Lan Stick auf dem gleichen Port über USB angeschlossen hatte (kann in meiner Tastatur USB Geräte anschließen). Da beide über den USB Port mit Strom versorgt werden, bekam der W-Lan Stick nicht genug Strom. Warum es allerdings dann das Problem nur in einem Raid gab, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Seit ich das geändert habe keine Probleme mehr.



Ich hab auch einen WLAN STICK :O 
Herr Gott, bitte lass das das PRoblem sein 

Edit: Hab zwar ne Gaming Tastatur, ne Gaming Mouse und den Wlan Stick, allerdings nicht über den selben USB  Port...Alle 3 laufen über verschiedene Ports, inwiefern können sich die dann beeinflussen?!


----------



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Gromack schrieb:


> Hi - ich hatte das Problem auch aber schon lange her.
> 
> Probier mal die Grafikeinstellung umzustellen von DirektX 11
> auf DirektX 10. Danach hatte ich keine Problme mehr.
> ...



Offensichtlich hast du die Stelle übersehen: 
Habe bereits auf Direct X 9 heruntergestellt, Problem blieb aber leider...


----------



## Niaoo (17. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiß gehen immer zwei USB Eingänge in einen Slot rein. So hat man es mir zumindest erklärt.

Versuch das mal zu ändern.


----------



## Gromack (17. Juni 2013)

Phisch schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hast du die Stelle übersehen:
> Habe bereits auf Direct X 9 heruntergestellt, Problem blieb aber leider...



Ja habe ich sorry 

Gruss Gromack


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2013)

Phisch schrieb:


> An meinem PC an sich kann das Problem kaum liegen, Wow funktioniert ja, es ist nur die Verbindung...
> 
> Mein Problem dürfte auch ziemlich einzigartig sein, die Symptome (NUR die Weltlatenz geht hoch) hab ich bisher in keinem anderen Forum oder per Google gefunden.


Wenn du zufällig Vodafone-Kunde bist, könnte es das Problem sein. In den letzten Tagen gab es da so einige Probleme das Vodafone-Kunden sich nicht einwählen konnten in WoW oder schlechte Latenzen hatten, weil da wohl irgend welche Ports gesperrt wurden. 
Ich weis nicht, ob es wirklich daran liegt. Als Telekom-Kunde kann ich die Probleme nicht nachvollziehen.



Gromack schrieb:


> Ja habe ich sorry
> 
> Gruss Gromack


Bei dir war es bestimmt das Spiel, was langsam gelaufen ist, aber die Grafikeinstellungen sollten mit Latenzen eigentlich nichts zu tun haben. DirectX ist nun mal eine Grafikschnittstelle für die Programmierer, hat aber mit der Verbindung recht wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. Es gibt aber viele die meinen das Ruckeln und Latenzen im Spiel ein und das selbe sind, was aber nicht stimmt.


----------



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Kein Vodaphone Kunde...
Und vorallem betrifft es nur die Welt Latenz & nicht die Standard...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2013)

Phisch schrieb:


> Kein Vodaphone Kunde...
> Und vorallem betrifft es nur die Welt Latenz & nicht die Standard...





> EDIT: Habe eben Wow Repair, WTF & Cache gelöscht sowie als Administrator gestartet und Addons deaktiviert: Jetzt geht nach dem Spielstart überhaupt nichts mehr. *1500 Standort Latenz sowie 4500 Welt Latenz*...Bei 50 FPS.


Das liest sich hier aber anders. Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Phisch (17. Juni 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das liest sich hier aber anders. Was stimmt denn nun?



Richtig, aber Ausnahme. Für gewöhnlich geht NUR die Weltlatenz hoch...


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe das Problem seit ca. 1 Woche und NICHTS am Rechner geändert.

Ich bin bei der Teledumm und denke es ist wieder eines dieser Probleme die man
am besten einfach aussitzt. Ging bisher immer von selbst wieder weg.

Blizz macht ja meist das gleiche, abwarten. ^^

Edit: aber das mit dem Routerreset werde ich doch noxh versuchen.


----------



## Phisch (22. Juni 2013)

Gib mir doch bitte Bescheid, wenn du eine Lösung für das Problem hast, so ist WoW bei mir leider unspielbar...


----------



## Ariadnae (22. Juni 2013)

Falls du die Möglichkeit hast an einen 2. Rechner zu kommen, probier mal aus das Spiel auf diesen zu kopieren und guck wie es dann läuft. Mit dem gleichen Stick bzw Netzanschluß.So kannst du herausfinden ,ob es wirklich nicht am Rechner liegt.


----------



## Raijka (22. Juni 2013)

Hi mit diesen Problemen bist du nicht allein auch ich habe diese von Zeit zu Zeit mal stärker und mal schwächer. Die GM's haben auf mein Ticket reagiert und mir und mir einige Tipps zur Fehlersuche gegeben allerdings blieb diese Fehlersuche Erfolglos da ich auf meinen Rechner keinen Fehler finden konnte. 


 Ich bin sogar so weit gegangen und habe es mit 3 Rechnern getestet 2 stehen bei mir zu Hause einer im Büro die Probleme waren die gleichen.

Immer wenn diese Probleme auftauchten habe ich versucht die Verbindung zum Server zu Überprüfen und dieses Ergebnis den GM's auch mitgeteilt allerdings war die Leitung im Keinen Fall irgendwie Fehlerhaft weder hohe Latenzen noch Packet Verluste.

Ergo liegt das Problem sicher nicht an den Heimrechner noch an der Internetverbindung sondern kommt eher von Blizz selbst.

/pathping 195.12.232.70 > f:pathping.txt  wenn du in der Eingabekonsole von Windows diesen Befehl eingibst erhältst du eine Textdatei (bei mir auf Laufwerk "f" diesen Buchstaben kannst du ändern bzw. an deine Gegebenheiten anpassen) .

 Die IP Adresse ist die von Todeswache man findet auf Battle net wenn du dich einloggst unter Support alle IP's der Server. Sieht so wie unten gepostet aus und man sieht bei einer Weltlatenz von über 1000 findet man keine Besonderheiten.

Routenverfolgung zu 195-12-232-70.customer.teliacarrier.com [195.12.232.70]
ber maximal 30 Abschnitte:
  0  PL-PC.lan [xxxxxx] 
  1  xx.xxx.xx.xx 
  2  62.47.95.239 
  3  172.19.63.85 
  4  AUX11-WARSBC05.highway.telekom.at [195.3.70.57] 
  5  195.3.70.198 
  6  win-b4-link.telia.net [80.239.160.201] 
  7  prag-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.246.50] 
  8  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.246.136] 
  9  prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.245.103] 
 10  prs-b8-link.telia.net [213.155.132.225] 
 11 	*    	*    	* 	
Berechnung der Statistiken dauert ca. 250 Sekunden...
        	Quelle zum Abs.  Knoten/Verbindung
Abs. Zeit   Verl./Ges.=   %  Verl./Ges.=   %  Adresse
  0                                       	PL-PC.lan [Rechner IP] 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  1	0ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  Router IP 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  2   24ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  62.47.95.239 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  3   11ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  172.19.63.85 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  4   11ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  AUX11-WARSBC05.highway.telekom.at [195.3.70.57] 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  5   13ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  195.3.70.198 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  6   13ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  win-b4-link.telia.net [80.239.160.201] 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  7   18ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  prag-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.246.50] 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  8   41ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.246.136] 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
  9   45ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.245.103] 
                            	0/ 100 =  0%   |
 10   44ms 	0/ 100 =  0% 	0/ 100 =  0%  prs-b8-link.telia.net [213.155.132.225] 

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


----------



## failrage (3. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit WoW. Einloggen ging alles normal, dann ins BG und die Latenz ging unfassbar hoch, Spielen war unmöglich. Der Chat lief aber in Echtzeit weiter. Inklusive Flames der anderen, weshalb ich am Rand der Karte rumstehe, etc. Das ging einige Zeit so.

Aus anderen Gründen hatte ich irgendwann den Router getauscht - kurzfristig hatte ich an meinem neuen Kabelanschluss einen Router aus dem Laden um die Ecke, Kostenpunkt 24,99 Euro, laufen. 

Als dann endlich das Paket mit meinem Wunschrouter da war, habe ich diesen eingerichtet und WOW lief absolut einwandfrei. So wie früher an meiner alten DSL-Fritzbox, die mit dem Kabelanschluss nicht kompatibel war. Nur das der Ping nunmehr dauerhaft unter 20 ms lag. 

Nun ist es natürlich nicht ideal auf Verdacht einen neuen Router zu kaufen - aber auch diese mögliche Schwachstelle würde ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen in Betracht ziehen.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Cumulonimbus (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo ,

das mit der Weltlatenz ist mir auch aufgefallen. Die hohe Latenz ( teilweise bis 200 ) tritt jedoch nur Phasenweise auf. Die andere Latenz liegt bei 24. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen das das Bild in manchen Regionen phasenweise zittert. Mein FPS liegt zwischen 26 und 35 teilweise 40. Diese Problematik tritt erst seit Patch 5.3 auf. Es ist halt nur nicht ständig aber phasenweise. Einloggen und Charakterwechsel geht völlig normal.

Beste Grüsse


----------

